# Ramen Noodles.



## AMB1216

I started craving these about a week ago and finally went and bought a box of them. I decided to google Ramen Noodles while pregnant and I was surprised that people say to stay away from them, I know they aren't in the least bit healthy but is that the only reason? I mean eating them isn't going to mess up something with the baby right? I also read that the noodles were fine but the seasoning was what was bad, which doesn't really bother me, (I like to eat them with ketchup-weird I know) I'm just curious to know if I shouldn't pig out on them because of the fat and soduim levels or if its an actual danger to my pregnancy. I ate 2 packs but have refrained as a precaution.
And while I'm on the subject, people say to stay away from Pineapples. I love canned pinapple rings/chunks and have been eating dried pineapple but I've heard it can cause early labor/miscarrage which to me doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Nina83

OMG, I want some ramen noodles!
I don't think it should harm the baby, I've never heard of that. They're just noodles...
About the pineapple, I've heard this and that. I know that eating the core is supposed to help getting pregnant, and later on can help induce pregnancy.
When I was spotting I kind of freaked out and stopped drinking pineapple juice, just because I'm a nutcase, but now have a cup about every other day. I'm not a big fan of it, other than the juice, so maybe someone else can share their knowledge about pineapple!


----------



## Kimiw

That's a new one to me! I swear I learn something new everyday that we can't eat and makes me wonder what's true and what's not. I heard that lunch meat (cold sandwiches) were a no no but at my prenatal appointment I asked about it and they told me it was fine to eat. I don't know about ramen but I'm curious to know.


----------



## Spacey

I've never heard of ramen noodles being dangerous? If anything, I guess it could be the high sodium. But I don't think that's dangerous. The sodium could cause you to swell more, though.

As for the pineapple, in my experience, all it ever did for me was make me have to go to the bathroom more.


----------



## cookette

I was told to avoid due to the high sodium.


----------



## Ambermichelle

Ramen noodles have A LOT of msg in them and that's why people are saying to refrain from eating them.

With that said, I've eaten ramen noodles a handful of times in this pregnancy and my baby is just fine. :)
Pineapple can cause uterine contractions (so I hear) so some doctors say to stay away. A lot of women will eat it to try and induce labor lol.


----------



## SonAmyMom

I eat Ramen from time to time, I've never heard to avoid them when pregnant. I only use 1/2 or less of the seasoning packet, so that helps with the sodium and msg. 

A great way to do ramen (IMO) is to break an egg into the water as soon as you put the noodles in. It poaches the egg, and they make a lovely combination (especially if the yolk is still runny, you can break it and spread the yoke around). Gives you extra protein, too. :)


----------



## AMB1216

So basically its just that theres a lot of sodium and things like that, which raises blood pressure? So eating them every so often isn't going to hurt anything. Its so ridiculous how many things we "Can't" eat. and sometimes I'm like Come on really? but I don't want to chance anything. I ate fresh pineapple at the beginning of my pregnancy and my baby is fine, I also read something about it can cause your cervix to soften or something but only if its already starting to efface. I think the main thing with pineapple is the fresh stuff, (which I don't particularly like anyways because it hurts my tongue after a while) I'm just not sure what to believe anymore xD


----------



## Zeri

I think it's the MSG and high sodium in the seasoning packet that could be iffy. I've hadvit quite a few times but usually use 1/2 of the packet only.


----------



## BigAl

The pineapple thing is crap too. I had a thing for fresh pineapple around 15w, and ate a whole one in a day, on more than one occasion. I'm still fine.

If there was any truth it would be on real medical sites like nhs. But it isn't.
And i'm sure that the noodles is just about the sodium, enjoy them.


----------



## MommyFirefly

I think that the big thing with the noodles is the sodium, like everyone else has said. I wouldn't worry about it! You can't be perfect all the time lol about the pineapple, I'm not sure. I had always kind of guessed it was harmless


----------



## TryinFor1

They have a ridiculous amount of sodium but they won't hurt the baby in the slightest so you're just fine! Just don't eat them like everyday for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. 

I CRAVED them when pregnant with my son and ate the hell out of them after I gave birth. I have taken a bite here and there this pregnancy but I try to be cautious of my sodium intake, so I am not eating them again. But they are so freaking delicious!! 

As for pineapple, never heard of that.


----------

